# CM9 to CM10 Questions



## Andhanni (Apr 10, 2012)

Okay so I have the latest CM9 tenderloin (cm-9-20121217-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip) on my touchpad, but wanted to see what peoples experience was on migrating to CM10. Any insight or references people can point me to would be great.

Thanks,


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

It gave me a new Touchpad. I was going to buy a Nexus 10 tablet and now I don't have to.


----------

